# pond snails



## youngstud (2 Jun 2010)

hi guys where can i get some big pond snails


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jun 2010)

Why would you want them?  Generally they don't really add too much to a pond IMHO, it's not like they will eat all the blanketweed or anything.  If you still feel the need to add them then Ramshorn or Greater Pond snails are usually for sale at most garden centres that sell pond fish and plants.


----------



## Gill (3 Jun 2010)

I have Loads of Adult Greater Pond Snails available. I was breeding them for my puffers before i sold them.


----------

